# IRS and HSUS



## VARNYARD (Mar 19, 2010)

> Permission has been given to crosspost.
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> ...



It is about time something is done about them. I am so sick of seeing thier garbage on TV about how they want to collect money to help animals. The ones they have shown show sick animals, but we all should know they do not even have one shelter. All of the funds go to lobby on new laws against keeping animals as pets, hunting, fishing and even food. Do not donate to HSUS, your money will not go to animals in need. If you have donated, demand a refund for those funds, and give them to your local shelters, that really do help animals in need.
It is sad that they hide behind the name HSUS, they are not any form of shelter at all.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 19, 2010)

> HSUS Under Investigation
> The Animal Agriculture Alliance
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 19, 2010)

> 7 Things to Know about HSUS
> 
> (The Humane Society of the United States)
> 
> ...


----------

